# Talk to me... friend me... New BBC Show!!



## dontlogoff

Hi! Alan from BBC Radio 4 in London here creating a new internet phone-in documentary - we're looking at who's out there and what you're up to online and offline over five days and nights. Have you got an interesting story to tell about what's going on in your life right now? If so, I'd love to hear from you. This show is about people not opinions - so I want to hear your story, about who you are, what you do, and what makes you tick. Everyone welcome. Be sure to Skype me at dontlogoff at the following times 

Mon 21 Nov - 1600-2200 GMT (eg. London) / 1100-1700 EST (eg. NYC) / 0800-1400 PST (eg. Los Angeles) / 0300-0900 + 1 day EDT (eg. Sydney)
Tue 22 Nov - 0700-1200 GMT / 0200-0700 EST / 2300-0400 PST / 1800-2300 EDT
Wed 23 Nov - 0700-1200 GMT / 0200-0700 EST / 2300-0400 PST / 1800-2300 EDT
Thu 24 Nov - 1600-2200 GMT / 1100-1700 EST / 0800-1400 PST / 0300-0900 +1 day EDT 
Fri 25 Nov - 1600-2200 GMT / 1100-1700 EST / 0800-1400 PST / 0300-0900 + 1 day EDT

It's a phone-in, remember, so we'll be recording if you call - look forward to hearing from you!

The finished show will be on BBC Radio 4 on 2nd Jan 2012 at 1102am GMT - we'll try to include as many callers as possible.


----------

